
Metadevelopment: A digest on career and life in tech - siriniok
https://digest.metadevelopment.io/
======
siriniok
Hi fellows!

I curate a small online community about career for people in tech. Every month
we collect and produce a lot of useful materials on career, engineering,
learning, lifestyle, business, and everything else related to building a
successful career in tech. And as I said, the community is small, but I
believe that such materials are worth sharing with a wider audience. So I
decided to manually compile a free newsletter every two weeks and feature the
most useful findings.

Hope you'll enjoy it! I will appreciate your feedback: what do you want to see
on the digest, how often, and how to make it more helpful for you?

